# Tropica Range - Request



## Nicholas

Okay so I'm stuck in traffic with a nice cold pineapple tropica and i was wondering has anyone tried or come close to making a tropica range of e-liquids

#whyAREweNOTfundingTHIS

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mmmm....sounds like plan..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hell yeah...thinking naartjie and a creamy base...not sure on the base.vbic makes it a milkshake and bavarian cream profile doesnt quite work. ...maybe malted milk...too scared to try my dairy milk concentrate..smells like chemicals dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I have some FA fruits incoming, am going to try with Inw Cactus but don't know how one would make a Tropika dairy base. Creams will make it too milkshake-y I reckon, you can't really taste much dairy in Tropika if it's the one I remember. Has anybody tried FA Milk? Richio has it but it's not a vaping flavour, I guess it contains diketones and is a kitchen flavour. TFA Malted Milk and TFA Sweet Cream might do it but it would have to be very subtle. Is malty flavour really what you'd want in Tropika? Maybe something like FA Marshmallow would do it, smoothing and sweetening it away from being a pure acidic clear fruit juice but without turning it into a milkshake?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

never tried malted milk so its the only creams/dairy i havent tried. will try with marsh and lets see

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dominic.hartze

My 1 friend created a pineapple tropica flavour last week smelled just like the real deal so waiting to taste it 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

dominic.hartze said:


> My 1 friend created a pineapple tropica flavour last week smelled just like the real deal so waiting to taste it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk



I think you need to steal the recipe for us if it is any good . I'm sure all of us who DIY will pay you for your services

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83

Tried it once with some Pineapple concentrate & Bav Cream. Tasted very similar to Tropica but slightly perfumey as vaped immediately after mixing. Its a very easy flavour to get right though.

Tested a juice at Eciggin once. Pineapple & menthol . Was magic to the tastebuds


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RichJB said:


> I have some FA fruits incoming, am going to try with Inw Cactus but don't know how one would make a Tropika dairy base. Creams will make it too milkshake-y I reckon, you can't really taste much dairy in Tropika if it's the one I remember. Has anybody tried FA Milk? Richio has it but it's not a vaping flavour, I guess it contains diketones and is a kitchen flavour. TFA Malted Milk and TFA Sweet Cream might do it but it would have to be very subtle. Is malty flavour really what you'd want in Tropika? Maybe something like FA Marshmallow would do it, smoothing and sweetening it away from being a pure acidic clear fruit juice but without turning it into a milkshake?


That guy sold me a bottle of useless syrupy goop I wont even consider vaping. I Dont trust them. When I say syrupy goop I mean syrupy goop. Anybody remotely considering molasses as a vapable product needs to sharpen their game a tad.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> That guy sold me a bottle of useless syrupy goop I wont even consider vaping. I Dont trust them. When I say syrupy goop I mean syrupy goop. Anybody remotely considering molasses as a vapable product needs to sharpen their game a tad.



What is the flavour make and description on that?


----------



## RichJB

Ah, the old FA Caramel Sugar Syrup ploy. As Richio explained, there are some people who want it which is why he continues to stock it. My advice before buying any flavour is to look it up on E-liquid Recipes. If it doesn't appear there, if it has a very low rating or if the Notes warn that it is nasty, add it to your cart at your own risk. 

For FA flavours there is also the priceless resource of HIC's Notes. If I see an FA flavour on sale and it's not in HIC's notes, I would think twice about buying it. This is exactly what you would have found with Caramel Sugar Syrup. HIC has notes on Caramel but not Caramel Sugar Syrup. Usually, if something is missing from HIC's Notes, it's because it is a kitchen flavour, not a vaping flavour. 

Another vendor got in a whole bunch of FA tobaccos recently. Despite these flavours being on the market for years, HIC has not made notes on them. That concerns me. I can't think that they are kitchen flavours as I don't know of any foodstuffs which are tobacco-flavoured. But if HIC loves FA tobaccos and these are FA tobaccos which have been on the market for a long time then... why hasn't HIC reviewed them? So I've avoided buying them. If one of the tobacco pundits like Andre or GregF uses them and approves, I'll buy them. But until then, I won't pull the trigger on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dominic.hartze

Okay so that tropica is as good as the juice!!!!!

Tested it just now 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

dominic.hartze said:


> Okay so that tropica is as good as the juice!!!!!
> 
> Tested it just now
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


So we get the recipe or not?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05

dominic.hartze said:


> Okay so that tropica is as good as the juice!!!!!
> 
> Tested it just now
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk





Glytch said:


> *So we get the recipe or not*?



We will find him, and we will steal it


----------



## dominic.hartze

Waiting..... going through the tasting commitee still.....Lol just kidding will see if he posts it... asked him to...... 

And dibs on selling the flavour in joburg. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RichJB said:


> Ah, the old FA Caramel Sugar Syrup ploy. As Richio explained, there are some people who want it which is why he continues to stock it. My advice before buying any flavour is to look it up on E-liquid Recipes. If it doesn't appear there, if it has a very low rating or if the Notes warn that it is nasty, add it to your cart at your own risk.
> 
> For FA flavours there is also the priceless resource of HIC's Notes. If I see an FA flavour on sale and it's not in HIC's notes, I would think twice about buying it. This is exactly what you would have found with Caramel Sugar Syrup. HIC has notes on Caramel but not Caramel Sugar Syrup. Usually, if something is missing from HIC's Notes, it's because it is a kitchen flavour, not a vaping flavour.
> 
> Another vendor got in a whole bunch of FA tobaccos recently. Despite these flavours being on the market for years, HIC has not made notes on them. That concerns me. I can't think that they are kitchen flavours as I don't know of any foodstuffs which are tobacco-flavoured. But if HIC loves FA tobaccos and these are FA tobaccos which have been on the market for a long time then... why hasn't HIC reviewed them? So I've avoided buying them. If one of the tobacco pundits like Andre or GregF uses them and approves, I'll buy them. But until then, I won't pull the trigger on them.


I dont like HIC's notes. She is quite far off on many instances. Her reporting on FA Custard was so far off it is unreal. Went through 20ml before I made my own notes on it it simply did NOT behave as noted. No way it works for creating a gelato unless it is a lemon gelato.

Few other instances I do not quite agree with her. Plus I made a few of her mixes and tbh I will stick to Wayne Walker thanks so much Sir lmfao...

No ploy here look up the meaning of the word mate.

Not going to do a vendors job of making certain all is safe FOR them. Nope. Just stick to the guys that actually do DIY and love it.


----------



## RichJB

What does Wayne say about FA Caramel Sugar Syrup?


----------



## dominic.hartze

As promised. .... changes that you can make though..... 

Sweet mango for Costa Rica mango
milk for sweet cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

dominic.hartze said:


> View attachment 72350
> 
> 
> As promised. .... changes that you can make though.....
> 
> Sweet mango for Costa Rica mango
> milk for sweet cream



And I have alles but the mango ...law 1 of DIY invoked..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dominic.hartze

Lol it's tropical so you working those lines I say go for it and see what happens without the mango

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Has anyone considered using the base for honeydewwey without the fruit? I understand that is a base for something similar to tropica


----------



## PsyCLown

Did anyone get around to trying this and how was it?


----------



## Larry

Just mixed some up and after a good ol shake it tastes pretty legit but I rate it needs a few days to a week to settle down.

Made the following subs:

TFA coconut @ 2% with *FA coconut @ 1.3%*

sweet pineapple @ 2% with *TFA pineapple @ 1.5%*

TFA passion fruit @ 2% with *CLY passion fruit @ 1%*

FA mango @ 1% with *TFA Mango @ 1.30% and CAP Sweet Mango @ 0.8%*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Ahhhh and i just bought Sweet pinapple yesterday!! I have coconut and sweet cream as well as lychee so will mix that and check how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dominic.hartze said:


> View attachment 72350
> 
> 
> As promised. .... changes that you can make though.....
> 
> Sweet mango for Costa Rica mango
> milk for sweet cream


Which brands are the Sweet Cream and Sweet Pineapple please?


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> I have some FA fruits incoming, am going to try with Inw Cactus but don't know how one would make a Tropika dairy base. Creams will make it too milkshake-y I reckon, you can't really taste much dairy in Tropika if it's the one I remember. *Has anybody tried FA Milk*? Richio has it but it's not a vaping flavour, I guess it contains diketones and is a kitchen flavour. TFA Malted Milk and TFA Sweet Cream might do it but it would have to be very subtle. Is malty flavour really what you'd want in Tropika? Maybe something like FA Marshmallow would do it, smoothing and sweetening it away from being a pure acidic clear fruit juice but without turning it into a milkshake?


I recently bought FA Milk. You say it's not a vaping flavor, are you saying that because it contains diketones, or is there some other health issue I should be aware of? Taste wise its pretty good, a slightly sweet milk. Quite authentic. Don't think it will work well for this type of dairy base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Caveman, it does contain diketones, it's not part of FA's vaping line, and HIC doesn't include it in his Notes. However, there are no other issues with it that I'm aware of. I haven't used it yet but asked @method1 about it on his last radio show. He said he thought it was a decent flavour and a good thickening agent, but had us in stitches with his description that it was a very hot day and the cow being milked was sweating a lot. So "sweaty cow milk" it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> Which brands are the Sweet Cream and Sweet Pineapple please?



Hey @Andre have you tried cap golden pineapple?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Andre have you tried cap golden pineapple?


You mean for this recipe? No, I have not mixed the recipe as I am waiting for @dominic.hartze to tell us which brands are the Sweet Cream and Sweet Pineapple - not specified in the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I've never heard of a Sweet Pineapple in DIY? FW has Natural, TFA has Juicy, Cap has Golden. Sweet is a new one to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

